

North Korea declares 'state of war' - rukshn
http://on.rt.com/iu25xh

======
seldo
I'm seeing a lot of tweets about this from people who are just tuning in for
the first time. This is par for the course for North Korea; they have been
doing it for literally decades. Nothing to see here. A good analysis of likely
outcomes in here:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/mar/29/north-korea-
atta...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/mar/29/north-korea-attack-us-
what-happens-next)

~~~
Svip
Indeed. North Korea is playing its cards right, considering how limited its
hand is. With the new UN sanctions, they are basically trying to build up such
a threat, that the others will eventually budge and lessen the sanctions.

And it makes sense for them to try, because it has worked every time in the
past. Effectively, their aggressive behaviour is purely a bargaining position.
Although, as the US Defence Secretary correctly stated, 'you only have to be
wrong once'. And that is exactly the mentality North Korea is counting on we
are feeling.

The most likely break out of war in Korea would be if South Korea either
wanted it or provoked North Korea deliberately. Because even North Korea knows
it cannot win against South Korean and the US.

------
jcr
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

> _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics ... If they'd cover it on TV news,
> it's probably off-topic._

------
srl
Isn't a ceasefire still a state of war? Meaning that they're just stating the
obvious, since they've been in a state of war for half a century?

Less seriously... "oooh ooh ooh! I declare war on scala! Long live haskell!"

------
just2n
The only response I could come up with: "stupid is as stupid does."

------
dmix
...and?

------
propercoil
They gone full retard.

